# Teton Sports XXL Cot & Cot Pad



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Sep 21, 2015)

I thought I would put my two cents in regarding tent sleeping / camping out.  I looked and tried many pads and air mattresses to no avail.  I'm a bigger guy and nothing was comfortable.  I then found the Teton Sports XXL cot.  Man what a difference.  Well made, tough, supportive.  There's a video of six or seven guys standing on one without any give.  Also, I added the XXL pad to go with it and I've got a great bed.  It puts the sleeper above the ground and you have extra storage under the cot.  They have quite a few accessories as well for odds and ends.  They even have a tent that goes with that fits only the cot if you don't need the extra room of a tent.  I must say there are few "buys" that I'm very happy with but this is one of them.  So if you've been sleeping on a homemade bunk bed (plywood) at the camp, hard ground in a tent, or just need the extra sleeping space; I highly recommend this setup to anyone.  They come in a few sizes for the skinny fellas and also for us larger dudes.

Good Luck!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 28, 2015)

I agree wholeheartedly. I purchased one 2 years ago and have used it several times. It is great, comfortable, easy to set up, and holds my big rear end up. I just have the cot right now, but I plan on getting the XXL pad to go with it too.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Great to hear.  Great product and very well made.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 27, 2016)

I started using a cot several yrs. ago and its made all the difference in the world in enabling me to get a night's sleep while camping. I have shoulder issues and dont even sleep well in my bed at home. My cot has made it possible to sleep while camping. It's not a high dollar one by any means, I paid $20 to a neighbor who needed the money. I put a couple of extra pads on it and I can sleep now. It takes up a good bit of room in my 4-man Timberline tent but it's definitely worth it. Makes it easier to get my boots on too. It'll be going to Wyoming with me soon as I'm camping a couple of nights on the road. When I get there I'll be sleeping in a camper since no tent camping is allowed in the campground due to Grizzly activity.


----------

